# What Scrog net size do you prefer and why?



## newguy123 (Jun 3, 2017)

I am wondering what scrog net size you guys prefer using, please share your thoughts!


----------



## Launchpad_Mcquack (Jun 4, 2017)

i make my screen an inch over the foot print of what ever light / wattage im using. 

as the the screen itself, i find bigger square holes are best.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jun 4, 2017)

I personally like my top and bottom trellis to have 4 inch squares. Imo easier to train/ weave the plants through 4 inch squares in the bottom trellis and you have more squares to support buds on the top trellis vs using 6 inch squares.


----------



## doug mirabelli (Jun 4, 2017)

GNOME GROWN said:


> I personally like my top and bottom trellis to have 4 inch squares. Imo easier to train/ weave the plants through 4 inch squares in the bottom trellis and you have more squares to support buds on the top trellis vs using 6 inch squares.


Do you just use a net? I like the idea of a metal grid trellis. Hard to find online. Good to know 4 inches is best. I feel like a lot of my bud sites are very close together. Do you sometimes put two bud sites through a single square? First timer out here


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jun 4, 2017)

I just buy the nylon trellis from the local hydro store. They come in different sized squares too, i think 3inch to 6inch squares. I have put 2 sites in 1 square many times but if you can its best to put each site in its own square (on the top trellis) to avoid falling into each other.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Jun 5, 2017)

I like the holes in the screen to be around 2x2 inches. This makes them big enough to easily feed branches through, but small enough so your branches don't need to get so tall to make it to the next hole. Then they get thicker and make it harder to bend and train


----------



## kratos015 (Jun 8, 2017)

The size of my lights are what determines the size of my screens. 

600w = 3x3 screen, no larger than 3.5x3.5. 600w in 3x3 screen gives 66.7 watts per sqft, in 3.5x3.5 you're just shy of 50 watts per sqft.
1000w = 4x4 screen, no larger than 4.5x4.5. 1000w in 4x4 screen gives 62.5w per sqft and in 4.5x4.5 it gives just shy of 50w per sqft.

I like 3 inch sized holes personally, but the size of your holes is a matter of preference I think.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Jun 18, 2017)

One inch chicken wire plastic coated. One node/per/hole.


----------



## xX_BHMC_Xx (Jun 20, 2017)

I've got 2" squares in the cab and honestly they're a bit small. I have to be really careful not to damage the plant when I'm weaving it in. I think 3-4" would be better.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jul 4, 2017)

4" but I grows them big....

Sent from my LG-H872 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 8, 2017)

6 inch squares, but i grow them big


----------



## mjinc (Jul 11, 2017)

Picked up a 3280ft roll, 4ft wide with 6 inch squares.


----------

